
Ask HN: Recommendations for securely wiping a hard drive? - vanilla-almond
The hard drives are not SSDs, they are 3.5 inch external hard drives, formatted for use with Windows.<p>Any recommendations for software (free or paid) to reliably wipe the data on the external drives? I am using Windows 10 so the software will need to work on Windows.<p>I know that destroying a hard drive is one option, but it is not something I want to do.
======
slideaway
I'm sure others will recommend one of the many programs to kill the data, but
if this is high stakes, the bottom of a lake or river will serve you best
(after a full format)"it's the only way to be sure".

